
Newest MacBook Pro design flaw allows 50v to be sent to CPU - miles
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jahtu1_idVU
======
miles
Title lifted from the reddit discussion[0] and lightly edited (added "Pro" to
clarify the model and removed the exclamation point), as the original YouTube
title did not convey as much quite as much detail ("Apple BOTCHES Macbook
board design: AGAIN!").

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/a46104/newest_macbo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/a46104/newest_macbook_design_flaw_allows_50v_to_be_sent/)

